

NDjango: Django templates in .NET - nathanwdavis
http://code.google.com/p/ndjango/

======
oliverkofoed
I, for one, welcome a django-like templates for .net -- Especially since it's
open source.

I looked for exactly this half a year ago, and couldn't find anything. I ended
up writing my own template language, which i never would have done if there
was a good option out there already. I'll probably open source my template
language also, just in case anybody finds it usefull.

It's actually one of the bad things about .net: the open source community is
much smaller than for other languages. Usually when you need something (like a
nice template language), you have some commercial options and very few open
source projects -- if any -- that hopefully are still maintained and up to
date.

------
jacquesm
That's really funny, if there is _one_ thing that I would like to see improved
in Django it is the templates.

~~~
rbanffy
Wouldn't it be lovely to have Zope-like templates in Django? BTW, are the
licenses compatible?

------
nathanwdavis
You can use this for your Views in ASP.NET MVC. I like it a lot better than
the default ViewEngine and better than the popular Spark engine, because it
separates markup from template constructs better and it also has Django's
awesome set of filters. Very cool.

